# 1 man crew available



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I am available anytime during the week for offshore or inshore to split costs, work and clean up. I have all of the inshore gear for wading and drifting, but not much offshore gear. I learn quickly and I am very easy going. 
I will go as far East as Trinity Bay and as far West as Port O'Connor; including Galveston, Freeport and Matagorda. 
Please send me a PM if you have room for 1 more.

Bryan


----------

